# Funktion für einen Leerstring gesucht



## Sibylle (25. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich bitte nochmals um Hilfe.
Es ist mir nicht klar,weshalb folgende Zeilen nicht funktionieren:

```
String text, text2;
int anzahl;
char ch, ch1;
ch = ' ';
ch1 = '';						//Fehlermeldung
text=tfeingabe.getText();
text2 = text.replace(ch, ch1);
anzahl = text.length() - text2.length();
tfanzahl.setText(String.valueOf(anzahl));
```

Wie kann man Java als char einen Leerstring verdeutlichen?
Dank im Voraus.
Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## Network (25. Jan 2012)

Ich habe noch nie mit chars wirklich gearbeitet weshalb ich dir nicht direkt darauf antworten kann!
Aber Java als Sprache hat ja diese wunderschöne Besonderheit (wofür man sie echt lieben kann) in Form von "Strings".
Wie wäre es wenn du Strings statt chars verwendest?

Ein String ist ja nichts anderes als eine Kette von chars, bei dem kannst du auf jedenfall "" machen


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

37 Posts, darunter schon viele Themen ohne Java-Tags, das ist langsam ernsthaftes Fehl-Verhalten,
willst du das nicht abstellen oder bisher nicht darüber nachgedacht?

leere chars gibt es nicht, widerspricht dem char-Konzept, es gibt auch keinen leeren int,
du müsstest das replace mit Strings verwenden


----------



## El Kabong (25. Jan 2012)

Wahrscheinlich fehlt bei char1 einfach ein Leerzeichen, deshalb bekommst du auch da einen Fehler.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2012)

Der ASCII-Code für Space/Leerzeichen ist 32. Folgendes könnte daher funktionieren:

```
int ch = 32;
text2 = text.replace((char)ch, ch1);
```


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2012)

für 32 geht doch einfach ' ', auch schon vorhanden,
das Problem ist doch offensichtlich ch1, das Ziel alle Leerzeichen durch nix zu ersetzen


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2012)

Gut, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------

